# رجاء خاص وعاااااااااااااااجل



## vip.saher (6 أبريل 2009)

يااخوان واللي يرحم والديكم
يااخوان واللي يرحم والديكم
يااخوان واللي يرحم والديكم

ابغى ارقام هواتف بعض الشركات اللي تبيع مكينة cnc
للحفر على الخشب والبلاستك

الرياض - جده - الدمام - المدينة

اي مكان في المملكة العربيه السعوديه
رجاء خاص وعاااااااااااااااجل​


----------



## vip.saher (7 أبريل 2009)

يااخوان فيه احد في هذا المنتدى
ام اني طبيت في منتدى مهجور

كل اللي بغيته وين تنباع مكينة الـ cnc في السعوديه وكم سعرها تقريباً
لكن لم اجد اذان صاغية
الناس تمر على الموضوع مرور الكرام​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الفاضل الله يهدينا ويهديك لما تبحث عنه
يا حبيبي لو أن أحدا بالمنتدى يعلم بما تبحث عنه لما تأخر لحظة في مساعدتك تأكد من ذلك

عليك أخي أن تخرج بنفسك إلى الرياض وجدة و تبحث في المناطق الصناعية و تسأل و ستجد من يدلك بإذن الله

كيف ندلك على شيء لا نعلمه فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه بارك الله فيك


----------



## vip.saher (7 أبريل 2009)

TAREQ_BELAL قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الفاضل الله يهدينا ويهديك لما تبحث عنه
> يا حبيبي لو أن أحدا بالمنتدى يعلم بما تبحث عنه لما تأخر لحظة في مساعدتك تأكد من ذلك
> 
> عليك أخي أن تخرج بنفسك إلى الرياض وجدة و تبحث في المناطق الصناعية و تسأل و ستجد من يدلك بإذن الله
> ...


 
تحياتي لك عزيزي
على الاقل فيه احد قال لااعلم ومن قال لااعلم فقد افتى
عزيزي : المنتدى من عنوانة متخصص بمكنة الـ cnc
وهذا اللي خلاني استفسر هنا
اخي الشباب هنا ماشاء الله عليهم صنعوا المكينة من اولها الى اخرها
ونزلوا برامج للمكنة وكتب وشروحات ......... وغيره
عاد معقولة مااحد عنده خبر عن مكان بيعها او حتى سعرها
طلبي والله موصعب
اما بالنسبه اني انزل للرياض وادور هناك
فهذا اللي باسويه ان لم اجد تجاوب من احد الاخوان هنا
لكن انا في المدينه المنورة ولا اعرف شي في الرياض وكمان انا موظف يعني اذا سافرت الاربعاء
امامي فقط يوم الخميس يوم واحد فقط وبمااني لااعرف مكان الشركات اللي تبيعها سفرتي مالها داعي
لكن لو احد يدلني على رقم هاتفهم او موقعهم في الرياض او جده راح تفرق معاي كثير
اخوي اذا كان لااحد في هذا المنتدى يعلم اين تباع فاين عساي اسال في منتديات الجوالات ام في منتديات الكمبيوتر او اين ؟؟؟؟؟
انا كلي ثقه انك لو تعلم عن مكان بيعها لما تاخرت علي لحظه
لكن ايضاً كلي ثقه انه يوجد في هذا المنتدى من يعلم ..

على الاقل انت رديت على وانا كلي عرفان وشكر لك


----------



## vip.saher (8 أبريل 2009)

:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:


تصبحون على خير


:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي
والله أخجلتني بأخلاقك ولا أجد ردا على حسن خلقك إلا أن أعدك إذا توصلت لأي معلومه عن هذه الشركات سأدلك بحول الله و قوته

أخي أدع الله لك أن يوفقك ويهديك إلى ضالتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2009)

يلا يا عم مش حارمينك من حاجه لقيت لك شركتين في السعوديه اهم علشان انتا راجل طيب وخلوق بس

http://www.alibaba.com/product/simcosaudi-11019271-10726626/CNC_Machine_4_Axes.html


وآدي الشركة الثانيه

http://www.zoofitech.com/themes/blue/Default2.aspx?PID=90&LANG=EN

وفيهم صفحات بالعربي لو أنك لا تريد الإنجليزي 

بس ما تنسانيش من صالح دعائك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2009)

والعناون اهوه يا عم كمان في الرياض
Old AL Kharj St. Under Ghubera Bridge, Riyadh 11414 

شارع الخرج القديم تحت كوبري غبيرا الرياض 11414


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2009)

وادي الشركة التانيه و بياناتها كلها ياعم 


*Saudi Arabia, Riyadh*
P.O Box 26572 Riyadh 11496

*Main Office - Riyadh :*
*Tel :* +966 (1) 208 8899
*Fax:* +966 (1) 208 2288

*Western Region office -Jeddah* :
*Tel :* +966 (2) 619 8383
*Fax:* +966 (2) 619 4343

*Eastern Region office -Khobar :*
*Tel :* +966 (3) 814 0451
*Fax:* +966 (3) 847 5039

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2009)

أي خدمه يا باشا علشان انت راجل طيب بس


----------



## abo_slaim (12 أبريل 2009)

شركة زوفي بالرياض--------


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

انا اعمل فى شركه فى مصر تبيع مكن cnc وعندها امكانيه انها تورد لك هذا المكن عندك ونحنا لنا مكن فى بعناه فى السعوديه للتواصل 0100225563 وايميلى [email protected]


----------

